# Are the english anti-schumacher (micheal)



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

Is it just me or is it mostly the english (british) fans that have a thing against Micheal Schumacher. I have been to a few GPs (including silverstone when he broke his leg, the 'fans' cheered :-/) and have friends in countries such as the US germany, franch, spain etc. The general consense of opinion is that mecheal is on of the greatest GP drivers of all time and hasent he done well. But in the UK all i seem to get is arrogant german git, unsportsman like driving, lucky, best machinery, number one status, spoiling the action, boring to watch, etc.
Is it because he is german, if for one moment david coulthard had achievied (not likly ;D)what schumacher has, do you think the british would treat him like they treat schumacher now??

A Schumacher, Mansel, Prost fan


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Not this English!

He may not always be the easiest character to warm to, but he's paid primarily to drive and win - and at that, he's the best, IMO.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I dont really like DC either ;D.

For me it was Damon all the way, until he retired. Then Mika.

I would like to see Jacques do well this year...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I think this all stems from the days of Damon Hill v's Michael Schumacher.At the end of the day there's no smoke without fire and i've certainly questioned some of Michael Schumachers driving in the past.For me,Aryton Senna was a better driver,he was very quick and people rarely questioned his driving tactics unlike MS


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Used to hate Schumacher in the days of Damon. Now totally respect him and rate him as the best. Might even go as far as saying I like him at times...



> I think this all stems from the days of Damon Hill v's Michael Schumacher.At the end of the day there's no smoke without fire and i've certainly questioned some of Michael Schumachers driving in the past.For me,Aryton Senna was a better driver,he was very quick and people rarely questioned his driving tactics unlike MS


I don't remember Aryton quite this way - the most obvious one being the collision with Prost just so he could get the championship... :-/ It always saddens me though that we never got Senna and Schumacher to really compete against each other.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Where do you get such ideas from, I think that Micheal Smugbastard, is a very good driver.
But dont get personall about David Coultard.  >:


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I don't remember Aryton quite this way - the most obvious one being the collision with Prost just so he could get the championship... :-/ It always saddens me though that we never got Senna and Schumacher to really compete against each other.


I think Senna was the best. There has never been anybody with the determination to win that he had.

Michael is a consumate professional, but in a time when he has little competition. I think with regards to professionalism, he is the greatest we have seen.

Senna raced against, & beat some of the best there have been. I cannot for one minute think he would not have one many more championships, had he not been killed at Imola. Michael has raced against some great drivers in his time, namely Mika & Damon. It has not been until they retired that he has 'whitewashed' the sport as he did last year. Lets not forget, he should not have won the championship in 1994. He was also lucky to win it in 2000. Who knows what might have been had he not won these championships. Damon would have been at least a double world-champion, & Hakkinen at least a triple world champion.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Michael is absolutly the best, now that Senna is not with us, but I think Michael would have even beaten Senna. Why change the rules just because the others are not as good as Schumacher/Ferrari.
Harold.


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

> Why change the rules just because the others are not as good as Schumacher/Ferrari


because it was crap to watch last year and viewers are switching off in droves. personally, i think it needs something to liven it up, whether the current changes will be successful we'll have to wait and see :-/

oh....and it's not just the english, i'm from N.Ireland and i hate the t**ser


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> oh....and it's not just the english, i'm from N.Ireland and i hate the t**ser


lol, well said 

I agree with the concept of changing the rules to improve the spectacle, but the danger is making it confusing. I was just watching some of the highlights from the last two days, & I have no clue as to what is going on :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Just read the title again:

I dont think the english are anti-schumacher (michael), I think we are anti-schumacher period, be it in the Ralph or Michael derivitive ...


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The whole world is united: everybody hates the b*****d!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

> Is it just me or is it mostly the english (british) fans that have a thing against Micheal Schumacher. I have been to a few GPs (including silverstone when he broke his leg, the 'fans' cheered :-/) and have friends in countries such as the US germany, franch, spain etc. The general consense of opinion is that mecheal is on of the greatest GP drivers of all time and hasent he done well. But in the UK all i seem to get is arrogant german git, unsportsman like driving, lucky, best machinery, number one status, spoiling the action, boring to watch, etc.
> Is it because he is german, if for one moment david coulthard had achievied (not likly ;D)what schumacher has, do you think the british would treat him like they treat schumacher now??
> 
> A Schumacher, Mansel, Prost fan


DOES JUDITH CHAMBERS OWN A PASSORT ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> The whole world is united: everybody hates the b*****d!


I don't hate the b*****d! He sums up skill, efficiency, ruthlessness and a drive to win. Not bad qualities in a Grand Prix driver. What he lacks is the passion of someone like Senna.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I don't hate the b*****d! He sums up skill, efficiency, ruthlessness and a drive to win. Not bad qualities in a Grand Prix driver. What he lacks is the passion of someone like Senna.


He is like the Terminator of F1


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> He is like the Terminator of F1


Actually that is a great summary of my post! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

I was at that grand prix when MS broke his leg and yes it was the biggest cheer of the day, but we didnâ€™t know he had broken his legs 
The man is a great driver, but he is also a cheat and us Brits donâ€™t like cheats [smiley=toff.gif] Shumachers, absolute shower!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

It was SOOOOOO nice to see Raikonnen put him on the grass this morning ;D


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't have any problem with either Schumacher (but then I could never side with any England team, even if I do have a UK passport).

What is sad abourt the new F1 rules is that they have allowed a man with less charisma and fewer brain cells than a Thunderbird pupper to win the opening race of the season.

Ah well, at least the Italians are making things a bit hot for Engalnd in the middle phase of the Rugby.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Excuse me    Leave David Coulthard alone.
Anyone heard who Won yet ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

> It was SOOOOOO nice to see Raikonnen put him on the grass this morning


really enjoyed that too ;D

cracking race too...although tit of the day [smiley=bomb.gif] had to go to Montoya. hopefully the rest of the season will be as good


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The new rules might revive F1. Attendance and TV viewing have been down lots.

They had to do something; the new rules might just be what the DR ordered.


----------

